# Matching PMS colours with DTG KIOSK



## nudepuppy (May 20, 2009)

Recently bought DTG Kiosk printer, about to do a commercial job which requires PMS colours, mainly cool greys which after much sampling still come out far too blue. Using photoshop I have allocated correct PMS colours, also tried CMYK ratios ie. C=0 M=0 Y=0 K=10, even this will still print blue/grey, any suggestions? Cheers, Steve


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Almost impossible to match PMS colours with DTG. It is after all CYMK inksets.

What you can do is print a color wheel and chart onto a t-shirt then match it manually.


----------



## Naga (Mar 11, 2008)

If you are techie enough, you could buy an "Eye One Pro Design" spectrophotometer, and use it with free color management software (see Argyll Color Management System Home Page).

If you are less techie, you could buy a more expensive "Eye One Pro" model, which comes with software for scanning printed materials.

The cheapest solution (seen away from manually matching) is to buy a "Color Munki" (also see if Argyll CMS has a cheaper solution for this, it is at least on the way). If you need a best match, choose the "Eye One Pro".


----------



## nudepuppy (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Zhenjie, any ideas on where I can get a color wheel or chart online to download, any recommendations? Also, does using different programmes help, I'm using photoshop for images then print pro for the printer. I appreciate your time & help, Steve


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Search for DaGuide, Mark posted some colr charts a while back in one of the DTG threads...


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is a link to some color charts - CMYK & RGB Color Charts - MultiRIP Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Softwares.

The smaller chart (8.5" x 11") has a color palette / swatches associated with the X & Y axis coordinates. The larger one (11" x 17") has a PDF file with the RGB color codes for them. There are videos on how to setup the color palette / swatches in your graphic software.

Remember, the colors you get are based on the settings in your graphic program (i.e. Corel, Photoshop,...), your printing software (Epson Driver, RIP Pro, Print Pro,...), your printer and your heat press. Changing any setting in any of the four listed above can change your colors. So I recommend that you type the settings for all four on the items listed below on your color chart so that you know how to duplicate the colors later on.

Hope it helps.

Mark


----------

